# vendor license for selling shirt, need info!



## Flatcallbrand (Aug 17, 2011)

My partner and I recently put together a proposal to have a booth at an out of state casino. we wanted to go to the casino's poker event and promote/sell our apparel. We ended up finding out we need to have $2,000 vendors license in order to sell our products since we are out of state. If we wanted to do something like this again but this time not leave our state would we still need a vendors license? We live in New Jersey and sell our products through our online store, flatcall.com. If we went to a casino in Atlantic City, NJ would we still need a vendors license?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You'll need to contact your city/county/state permit department and ask. I would start with the city. They'll know, if they don't require one, whether the county or state might.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

If you are selling offline, you will need to get a license from the jurisdiction you want to sell in. If you are based in NJ, you should get a permanent license. If you are traveling to other jurisdictions, ask about temporary licenses. They shouldn't cost anywhere near $2000 though.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

I've never seena Vendors license that high, even a transient license. I have had to put a deposit down against future sales tax collected though. Maybe that is what the $2K was? Where was this?


----------



## Flatcallbrand (Aug 17, 2011)

Maybe the figure of $2,000 is off, just basing this off memory from an event that was a month ago or so, we are going off of what we were told by the casino employee who we were trying and set up this thing through. We did not do any of the research ourselves i.e contact the state/city... Fwiw it was in delaware, at the delaware park casino.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Perhaps the $2000 included the vendors space at the casino? That would make more sense.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I think included in your package is the fee for them to get you licensed temporarily plus their fee for the space. Licenses are about taxes and where every you go someone will want you to pay to play. Whatever jurisdiction you are in - you should have a license for there. I am in nyc and do business in fl - no license needed there unless I actually physically do business there. NY only requires taxes on stuff physically delivered in the state.


----------

